# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Han Quoc

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Hàn Quốc* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Hàn Quốc*.

*Các món quà lưu niệm nên mua ở Hàn Quốc là quần áo đồ hiệu, mỹ phẩm, các mặt hàng điện tử, sâm, linh chi. Ngoài ra những món quà nhỏ xinh xắn làm bằng tay, những vật dụng dùng để trang trí cũng rất ý nghĩa.* 

*Incheon - Sân bay quốc tế Incheon*

Sân bay quốc tế Incheon, sân bay hàng đầu thế giới. Nhưng đối với rất nhiều người, nó không chỉ là nơi máy bay hạ cánh, cất cánh thông thường như những sân bay đơn thuần mà đây còn là cả một không gian shopping, trải nghiệm văn hóa nghệ thuật và nghĩ dưỡng.




Người dân địa phương khuyên rằng nên shopping tại sân bay này hơn là bỏ thời gian lang thang ở các cửa hàng tại nơi mình du lịch. Hàng hóa đa dạng phong phú, và rất nhiều mặt hàng được miễn thuế, đến đây khách hàng vừa mua được sản phẩm đúng giá mà không sợ bị hớ lại vừa tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian. Khu mua sắm rộng rãi kết hợp với hệ thống nhà hàng, khách sạn, khu vui chơi giải trí,thường xuyên tổ chức các hoạt động văn hóa nghệ thuật. Đây quả thật là trung tâm tham quan mua sắm lý tưởng.

*1. Quần áo

Chợ Dongdaemun (Seoul)*

Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, Dongsungro là con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng nhất tại Daegu. Tập trung nhiều cửa hàng thời trang, tới đây du khách có thể chọn cho mình những bộ quần áo, nữ trang của các hãng thời trang hàng đầu thế giới với mẫu mã mới nhất và chất lượng tốt nhất.

 Dongsungro còn là nơi thường xuyên tổ chức các lễ hội quốc tế vào tháng 5 hàng năm, các lễ hội thời trang, âm nhạc, nhảy múa, trưng bày nghệ thuật tham dự của nhiều nước trên thế giới và khu vực. Nếu bạn đến đây vào dịp này, sẽ có cơ hội mua hàng giảm giá vì hầu hết các cửa hàng lớn ở đây đều giảm giá.

*Myeong-dong (Seoul)*

Quận thương mại giàu có và nhộn nhịp của Seoul. Myeong-dong có các cửa hàng bách hoá nổi tiếng và các cửa hàng đồ hiệu uy tín. Ở đây cũng có rất nhiều các cửa hàng tầm trung và các sản phẩm bình dân trong các ngõ nhỏ.

*Itaewon (Seoul)*

Khu phố Tây Itaewon là nơi lý tưởng để tìm các sản phẩm thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới, đồ da và đồ handmade.

*Chợ Namdaemun (Seoul)*

Đây là khu mua sắm tuyệt vời dường như mở cửa suốt ngày đêm, với hàng ngàn cửa hàng, người tham quan mua sắm đông đúc. Hàng hóa ở đây thường rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với bên ngoài và người ta nói đùa rằng ở đây có bán tất cả mọi thứ, trừ vũ khí hạt nhân và xe tăng.

Bạn có thể tìm thấy những bộ quần áo giá rẻ hoặc nhiều thứ khác như đồ gia dụng, vải vóc, nữ trang, thiết bị, đồ chơi, thực phẩm, hoa, đồ dùng văn phòng…và nếu đói bụng bạn có thể thử các món ăn đặc trưng của Hàn Quốc như món xúp mandu-guk, món bánh bindae duk. Để đến được đây, bạn đón xe điện ngầm line 4 đến ga Hoehyeon. Mua sắm ở Seoul và Hàn Quốc nói chung khách hàng có thể trả giá với các mặt hàng không niêm yết giá sẵn (có thể đến 50%) nhưng họ chỉ đồng ý giảm giá nếu khách hàng thanh toán bằng tiền mặt.

*Phố Chungjangno - Seoul*

Chợ truyền thống cổ nhất Seoul, nổi tiếng với các món đồ thời trang cổ.

Là trung tâm của Gwangju, đại diện cho một Gwangju hiện đại đầy sức sống. Chungjango tập trung những đường phố thương mại, hay những "phố nghệ thuật" của thành phố.

Đường phố nhộn nhịp với những quán cà phê huyên náo, các nhà hàng, cửa hiệu sang trọng với rất nhiều các sản phẩm cao cấp, đặc biệt là quần áo thời trang. Bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy gốm sứ, tranh vẽ các mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ tại đây.

Chungjangno cũng là nơi thường xuyên tổ chức những lễ hội, vào những ngày này các con phố downtown tấp nập những người bán, người mua và khách du lịch. Hàng hóa phong phú đa dạng từ hàng lưu niệm, nước hoa, nhân sâm, gốm sứ, tranh nghệ thuật, ẩm thực và các hoạt động văn hóa nghệ thuật.

*Phố Mugeo-Dong (Ulsan)*

Những con phố nhỏ gồm rất nhiều cửa hàng và nhà cung cấp, Mugeo-Dong là một trong những nơi tham quan mua sắm được yêu thích nhất ở Ulsan. Nổi tiếng với các cửa hàng thời trang và các nhà hàng sang trọng đối diện với trường đại học nên nơi đây tập trung phổ biến giới trẻ, nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là chỉ những thanh niên mới có thể thưởng thức ở đây.

Tới Mugeo-Dong bạn có thể tìm cho mình những mặt hàng chất lượng từ hàng lưu niệm, giày dép, CD's, quần áo đồ dùng gia đình, đồ điện tử... và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon. Trong cửa hàng, hàng hóa thường đã được niêm yết sẵn giá. Các hàng hóa trên đường phố, bạn có thể trả giá.




*2. Đồ truyền thống*

Bạn muốn tìm những sản phẩm đặc trưng văn hoá Hàn Quốc? Các cửa hàng đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ ở Insa-dong, Gahoe-dong và Samcheong-dong chính là nơi bạn cần tìm

*Insa-dong (Seoul)*

Nổi tiếng nhất Seoul với các sản phẩm nghệ thuật và thủ công mỹ nghệ. Quần áo truyền thống của Hàn Quốc, trà cổ, các sản phẩm làm từ giấy, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ và đồ lưu niệm.

*Gahoe-dong (Seoul)*

Những ngõ nhỏ đầy ma lực ở Gahoe-dong là nhà của những người nghệ nhân làm đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ với các đồ gốm sứ chất lượng cao và các mặt hàng truyền thống khác. Nơi rất tuyệt để ghé thăm.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Anguk đường tàu số 3, cửa ra số 2. Đề về hướng Bắc.

*Cheongdam-dong (Seoul)*

Cheongdam-dong sang trọng có phố gallery, nơi bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm thứ gì đó để treo trên tường phòng khách.

*Pyeongchang-dong (Seoul)*

Nằm chót vót trên những ngọn đồi trên đỉnh của Seoul, Pyeongchang-dong là nơi trú ngụ của những gallery ấn tượng. Pyeongchang-dong cũng là nơi kinh doanh nghệ thuật nổi tiếng nhất Seoul.




*3. Đồ cổ*

Bạn không được phép mang các tác phẩm văn hoá nằm trong danh sách cấm ra khỏi Hàn Quốc, nhưng bạn vẫn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều đồ cổ và đồ giả cổ để mua.

*Itaewon (Seoul)*

Ở Itaewon có một số cửa hàng đồ cổ có bán đồ nội thất cổ của Hàn Quốc và các nước phương Tây. Chủ các cửa hàng này có thể nói tiếng Anh.

*Insa-dong (Seoul)*

Insa-dong đã từng là phố bán đồ cổ chính gốc của Seoul. Hiện giờ vẫn còn nhiều cửa hàng đồ cổ ở đây.

*Dapsimni (Seoul)*

Xung quanh Dapsimni có hàng loạt chợ đồ cổ lớn. Hầu hết các sản phẩm có giá tuỳ thuộc vào loại mặt hàng, nhưng bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy món hời ở đây.




*4. Đồ điện tử*

Hàn Quốc là quê hương của một số sản phẩm điện tử nổi tiếng thế giới với những công ty quen thuộc như Samsung và LG. Seoul cũng là địa điểm rất tốt để tìm mua máy tính.

*Chợ điện tử Yongsan (Seoul)*

Chợ điện tử Yongsan là chợ điện tử lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Tại đây bạn có thể ráp một chiếc máy tính, sắm đồ chơi game hoặc các thiết bị điện tử sử dụng trong nhà với giá tương đối rẻ.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Yongsan đường tàu số 1

*Techno Mart (Seoul)*

Nằm gần Bến xe buýt Dong Seoul, trung tâm mua sắm này là nơi kinh doanh của hơn 2.000 cửa hàng điện tử.

*Chợ Namdaemun (Seoul)*

Khu vực xung quanh cổng thành Sungnyemun có rất nhiều cửa hàng máy ảnh nơi mà bạn có thể dễ dàng mua máy ảnh, lens và các phụ kiện khác (cả mới và cũ).

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Ga Hoehyeon đường tàu số 4, cửa ra số 5.




*5. Chợ trời* 

*Bling Flea Market (Seoul)*

Hoạt động vào ngảy thứ Bảy của tuần đầu tiên mỗi tháng. Đây là nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy quần áo cũ.

*Seoul Folk Flea Market (Seoul)*

Trước kia hoạt động ở sân vận động Dongdaemun. Giờ đây chợ trời này đã có khu vực hoạt động riêng với trên 800 sạp hàng. Ở đây bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ dưới ánh mặt trời.

*Beautiful Flea Market (Seoul)*

Chợ hoạt động vào các ngày thứ Bảy (từ tháng Ba đến tháng Mười) ở Ttukseom, gần sông Hàn, do Beautiful Store quản lý. Beautiful Store là một tổ chức từ thiện chuyên bán các đồ cũ do quyên góp.

*Daily Projects Flea Market (Seoul)*

Daily Projects là nơi gặp gỡ của văn hoá và mua sắm. Trợ trời ở đây hoạt động vào các ngày Chủ nhật của tuần đầu tiên và tuần thứ 3 trong tháng.

*Hongdae Flea Market (Seoul)*

Chợ hoạt động vào tất cả các ngày Chủ nhật trong tuần (từ tháng Ba đến tháng Mười một), các mặt hàng bày bán chủ yếu là sản phẩm do các sinh viên đến từ Trường Đại học Nghệ thuật Hongik.

*Daehangno Philipine Market (Seoul)*

Chợ hoạt động ở trước nhà thờ Tin lành. Đây là nơi cộng đồng người Philipine gặp gỡ và trao đổi lương thực và quần áo từ quê hương.


*Mua gì khi đi Seoul mùa giáng sinh*

Mùa lễ Giáng Sinh vừa rong chơi ở thủ đô Seoul xinh đẹp bạn vừa có thể mua cho mình những món quà đầy làm bằng tay độc đáo tính nghệ thuật của xứ sở kim chi. Một chuyến thả bộ dọc khu Insa-dong sẽ là lựa chọn tốt cho chuyến đi mua sắm tới các cửa hàng truyền thống với các món quà riêng tư tuyệt vời cho mùa lễ này.

*Cuộn ảnh lụa*


Giá của mỗi bức tranh như thế này dao động từ 45.000 đến 50.000 won


Có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán các tấm ảnh lụa được sơn thủ công với nhiều nội dung khác nhau, từ những hình ảnh thiên nhiên, động vật đến các giai thoại trong dân gian – mỗi loại mang một ý nghĩa khác nhau như cầu chúc của cải, may mắn và hạnh phúc. Có nhiều kích cỡ khác nhau, từ những cuộn nhỏ với giá khoảng 25.000 won đến những cuộn lớn mức giá dao động từ 45.000 đến 50.000 won. Điều hay nhất của món quà này là bạn có thể cuộn lại và vì thế nó sẽ không làm chật vali hành lý của bạn khi về nước.

*Dấu tên*

Dấu tên, hay “dojang” trong tiếng, được người ta sử dụng làm chữ kí trong các văn bản cổ ở Hàn Quốc. Ở đây họ cũng làm các món quà độc nhất vô nhị theo ý bạn. Trên tầng ba của tòa nhà Ssamziegil là một cửa hàng có tên Callizone chuyên làm các dấu tên thủ công theo yêu cầu với giá 30.000 trong vòng 20 phút. Bạn cũng có thể chọn màu sắc và kiểu chữ viết, bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh.


Món quà độc nhất vô nhị cho bạn


*Gốm sứ Hàn Quốc*

Có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn nếu bạn muốn tìm kiếm một món quà gốm sứ Hàn Quốc phù hợp với túi tiền của mình, từ những chiếc lọ hay bình tráng men đến những bộ cốc uống trà đồng bộ. Bạn cũng có thể mua cho mình một bộ uống trà tráng men ngọc bích gồm 2 cốc với giá khoảng 20.000 – 30.000 won.

*Trà Sức khỏe*

Trà không chỉ là một loại đồ uống đơn thuần mà còn rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Mặc dù Seoul có không ít quán cà phê, Hàn Quốc vẫn luôn là một đất nước có nền văn hóa thưởng thức trà truyền thống. Trà không chỉ là một loại đồ uống đơn thuần mà còn rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Có rất nhiều cửa hàng trà ở đây bày bán nhiều loại trà khác nhau để chữa các loại bệnh. Trà được gói trong những chiếc hộp xinh xắn chắc chắn sẽ là một món quà tuyệt vời mà bạn lại còn có thế chăm sóc sức khỏe của người thân mình nữa chứ.

*Mật ong
*
Mật ong Hàn Quốc là một loại hàng hóa đắt đỏ nhưng lại có chất lượng rất tốt với mùi vị mạnh và đặc trưng. Mật ong khá giàu vitamin và là một chất chống ô xi hóa rất tốt. Bước vào Ssamziegil, sẽ có một cửa hàng khá nhỏ của một người phụ nữ chuyên bán mật ong hữu cơ lấy từ đàn ong nuôi ở gia đình người anh tại Yangpyeong. Một hũ mật ong nhỏ quý giá này có thể ở mức giá từ 10.000 won đến 100.000. Cửa hàng cũng bán mật ong trộn với các nguyên liệu khác như táo ta, mộc qua và gừng. Một hũ nhỏ giá khoảng 8.000 won. Đây cũng là một lựa chọn khác cho món quà giúp chăm sóc sức khỏe thay cho các loại trà mật ong thường được quảng cáo vốn pha nhiều đường hơn là mật ong.

Một hũ mật ong nhỏ quý giá này có thể ở mức giá từ 10.000 won đến 100.000

*Vải*

Trên tầng hai Ssamziegil là một cửa hàng có tên Ecotique do Sooyoun thiết kế. Cửa hàng chuyên bán các loại vải cotton hữu cơ dành cho đàn ông, phụ nữ, trẻ nhỏ và trẻ sơ sinh với các kiểu dáng và màu sắc đơn giản. Cotton hữu cơ là loại vải không có các loại thuốc trừ sâu và các loại màu nhuộm hay chất tẩy trắng độc hại thường được sử dụng trong quá trình sản xuất vải cotton bình thường. Ở đây cũng bán các loại búp bê Hàn Quốc vô cùng dễ thương.



*Xà phòng sản xuất thủ công*


Xà phòng được bán trong  cửa hàng Susuhun


Susuhun là một cửa hàng rất nổi danh ở Ssamziegil đặt tại tầng trệt khu mua sắm này. Cửa hàng bày bán các loại xà phòng làm thủ công với các nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Từ dầu quả argan của Morroco và dầu dừa của Philippin đến sâm Hàn Quốc, mỗi loại xà phòng đều có những tính chất đặc trưng phù hợp với loại da của bạn. Xà phòng được đóng gói đẹp đẽ bằng loại giấy Hàn Quốc truyền thống hay trong các hộp tre.

*Gói quà*


Hanji sẽ khiến bất kì món quà nào cũng trở nên duyên dáng


Sau khi bạn đã chọn xong quà, có rất nhiều cách thú vị khác nhau để đặt món quà đó trong một gói quà đẹp đẽ. Các cửa hàng bán giấy Hàn Quốc, hay còn gọi là hanji, có khá nhiều trong khu vực Insa-dong. Là loại giấy gói quà có chất liệu và màu sắc độc đáo, hanji sẽ khiến bất kì món quà nào cũng trở nên duyên dáng. Mỗi tấm giấy có giá từ 1.000 won trở lên phụ thuộc và kiểu giấy.

Rất nhiều cửa hàng cũng bán các túi nhỏ chất liệu như lụa với nhiều kích cỡ, hình dáng và màu sắc khác nhau với giá khoảng 3.000 won trở lên. Túi thêu tay truyền thống bojagi thì đắt hơn, rẻ nhất cũng phải là 60.000 won. Những loại túi này không những chỉ đẹp mà còn thân thiện với môi trường và có thể tái sử dụng.

Hướng dẫn đường đi: Insa-dong: Ga Anguk, Line số 3, Cổng ra số 6; Ga Jongno 3-ga, Line số 5, Cổng ra số 5. Đi bộ 150m. Để đến Ssamziegil, đi bộ 100m xuống con đường chính ở Insa-dong từ Ga Angul, Cổng ra số 6. Nó sẽ nằm bên tay trái của bạn.

----------


## hantt.163

*                                 Không chỉ ở Hàn Quốc, chợ sâm Geumsan còn là chợ nhân sâm lớn nhất trên toàn thế giới.* 
Với tổng sản lượng lên đến hàng chục nghìn tấn sâm mỗi năm, từ lâu, Hàn Quốc đã được biết đến dưới cái tên "xứ sở sâm". 

Sâm ở mọi vùng của Hàn Quốc đều được quy tụ và buôn bán tại chợ sâm  Geumsan - trung tâm phân phối và sản xuất sâm lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Chợ sâm  Geumsan có hơn 1.300 cửa hàng buôn bán sâm và thảo dược, nắm giữ 80%  thị trường nhân sâm nước này.


  
 

 Chợ  nhân sâm Geumsan nằm ở Chungcheongnam-do, thuộc miền Trung Hàn Quốc,  cách Seoul 2 tiếng rưỡi đi ô tô. Được thiên nhiên ban cho khí hậu chênh  lệch rõ rệt giữa ngày và đêm, lại thêm yếu tố đất màu mỡ nên sâm trồng ở  Geumsan thường có chất lượng hơn hẳn so với sâm trồng tại những địa  phương khác.


  
 

 Đặc  biệt, giá sâm ở đây cũng rẻ hơn các nơi khác từ 20-50%. Sâm tại chợ  Geumsam luôn được kiểm tra kỹ càng bởi trung tâm quản lý chất lượng sản  phẩm, do vậy bạn có thể tin tưởng hoàn toàn vào chất lượng sâm bán tại  chợ.


 Vào  những ngày 2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27 hàng tháng, thương nhân và người tiêu  dùng khắp Hàn Quốc thường tập trung tại Geumsan từ 2 giờ sáng để bắt đầu  những phiên chợ sâm lớn. Còn ngay cả vào những ngày bình thường,  Geumsan cũng luôn đông nghịt người lui tới để mua sâm.


  
 

 Điểm  phát triển của chợ Geumsan là ngày nay khách hàng có thể đặt hàng từ xa  thay vì đến tận nơi mua hàng. Ngay cả trong trường hợp này, các nhà  cung cấp vẫn luôn chọn loại sâm tốt nhất để giữ uy tín và làm vui lòng  khách hàng.


  
 

 Sâm  bao gồm ba loại chính là nhân sâm tươi, hồng sâm và bạch sâm. Sâm tươi ở  đây được phân chia theo năm tuổi. Hồng sâm là loại sâm được chế biến từ  những củ sâm to bằng cách cho vào nồi hấp trong khoảng 2 giờ rồi đem  sấy hoặc phơi khô. Khi khô, sâm có màu hồng nhạt, trong suốt như sừng  với mùi thơm, vị ngọt hơi đắng.


  
 

 Những  củ sâm không đủ tiêu chuẩn để chế biến thành hồng sâm sẽ được dùng để  chế biến thành bạch sâm. Củ sâm được rửa sạch đất cát rồi nhúng vào nước  sôi vài phút. Sau đó tẩm đường vài ngày rồi phơi hoặc sấy khô ở nhiệt  độ không quá 60 độ C. Dược liệu đã chế biến có màu trắng ngà, mềm,  thường có tinh thể đường bám ngoài mặt. Mặt cắt ngang có màu trắng ngà,  vằn hình tia, xốp, mùi thơm, vị ngọt.


  
  
   
 

 Ngoài  việc mua sâm, các du khách đến với chợ sâm Geumsan sẽ còn có dịp được  thưởng thức những món ăn độc đáo từ sâm và các loại thảo mộc. Trong đó  đặc biệt nhất phải kể đến món nhân sâm rán, một món ăn bổ dưỡng làm bằng  sâm 4 năm tuổi. Thưởng thức nhân sâm rán cùng rượu sâm đậm đặc, du  khách cảm thấy tràn đầy sức khỏe và năng lượng.


  
  
   
 

 Đặc  biệt vào tháng 6 đến tháng 9 hàng năm, tại Geumsan thường có lễ hội  nhân sâm thu hút đông đảo du khách ghé thăm với những trải nghiệm vô  cùng thú vị như học cách phân biệt sâm hay thưởng thức các món ăn từ  sâm.


  
  

(xzone)

----------


## hangnt

Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng với xứ sở Kim Chi, thủ đô của Nhân Sâm nấm Linh Chi, thương hiệu với mặt hàn điện tử xách tay, tin tưởng với mỹ phẩm hàn quốc,… và nhiều mặt hàng mang văn hóa truyền thống riêng của Hàn Quốc.

Didau.Org hướng dẫn quý khách những gợi ý về món quà lưu niệm cho bạn bè, người thân khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc:

Các món quà lưu niệm nên mua ở Hàn Quốc là quần áo đồ hiệu, mỹ phẩm, các mặt hàng điện tử, sâm, linh chi. Ngoài ra những món quà nhỏ xinh xắn làm bằng tay, những vật dụng dùng để trang trí cũng rất ý nghĩa.

*1. Quần áo*



Quần áo Hàn Quốc
hời trang Hàn Quốc đang là xu thế với giới trẻ Việt nam. Các mặt hàng thời trang mang phong cách Hàn quốc đang được giới trẻ rất ưa chuộng như Aó sơ mi nam nữ Hàn Quốc, áo len Hàn Quốc, giàu hàn quốc, áo thun Hàn Quốc, áo phông Hàn Quốc,…

Du khách có thể chọn mua Quần áo Hàn Quốc tại những chợ và trung tâm siêu thị dưới đây:

Chợ Dongdaemun (Seoul): Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, Dongsungro là con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng nhất tại Daegu. Tập trung nhiều cửa hàng thời trang, tới đây du khách có thể chọn cho mình những bộ quần áo, nữ trang của các hãng thời trang hàng đầu thế giới với mẫu mã mới nhất và chất lượng tốt nhất.

Myeong-dong (Seoul): Quận thương mại giàu có và nhộn nhịp của Seoul. Myeong-dong có các cửa hàng bách hoá nổi tiếng và các cửa hàng đồ hiệu uy tín. Ở đây cũng có rất nhiều các cửa hàng tầm trung và các sản phẩm bình dân trong các ngõ nhỏ.

Itaewon (Seoul): Khu phố Tây Itaewon là nơi lý tưởng để tìm các sản phẩm thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới, đồ da và đồ handmade.

Chợ Namdaemun (Seoul): Đây là khu mua sắm tuyệt vời dường như mở cửa suốt ngày đêm, với hàng ngàn cửa hàng, người tham quan mua sắm đông đúc. Hàng hóa ở đây thường rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với bên ngoài và người ta nói đùa rằng ở đây có bán tất cả mọi thứ, trừ vũ khí hạt nhân và xe tăng. Mua sắm ở Seoul và Hàn Quốc nói chung khách hàng có thể trả giá với các mặt hàng không niêm yết giá sẵn (có thể đến 50%) nhưng họ chỉ đồng ý giảm giá nếu khách hàng thanh toán bằng tiền mặt.

Phố Chungjangno – Seoul:Chợ truyền thống cổ nhất Seoul, nổi tiếng với các món đồ thời trang cổ.

Phố Mugeo-Dong (Ulsan): là một trong những nơi tham quan mua sắm được yêu thích nhất ở Ulsan. Nổi tiếng với các cửa hàng thời trang và các nhà hàng sang trọng đối diện với trường đại học nên nơi đây tập trung phổ biến giới trẻ, nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là chỉ những thanh niên mới có thể thưởng thức ở đây.

*2. Đồ truyền thống*



Đồ truyền thống Hàn Quốc
Bạn muốn tìm những sản phẩm đặc trưng văn hoá Hàn Quốc? Các cửa hàng đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ ở Insa-dong, Gahoe-dong và Samcheong-dong chính là nơi bạn cần tìm

Insa-dong (Seoul): Nổi tiếng nhất Seoul với các sản phẩm nghệ thuật và thủ công mỹ nghệ. Quần áo truyền thống của Hàn Quốc, trà cổ, các sản phẩm làm từ giấy, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ và đồ lưu niệm.

Gahoe-dong (Seoul): Những ngõ nhỏ đầy ma lực ở Gahoe-dong là nhà của những người nghệ nhân làm đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ với các đồ gốm sứ chất lượng cao và các mặt hàng truyền thống khác. Nơi rất tuyệt để ghé thăm.

Cheongdam-dong (Seoul): Cheongdam-dong sang trọng có phố gallery, nơi bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm thứ gì đó để treo trên tường phòng khách.

Pyeongchang-dong (Seoul): Nằm chót vót trên những ngọn đồi trên đỉnh của Seoul, Pyeongchang-dong là nơi trú ngụ của những gallery ấn tượng. Pyeongchang-dong cũng là nơi kinh doanh nghệ thuật nổi tiếng nhất Seoul.

*3. Đồ cổ*



Đồ cổ Hàn Quốc
Bạn không được phép mang các tác phẩm văn hoá nằm trong danh sách cấm ra khỏi Hàn Quốc, nhưng bạn vẫn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều đồ cổ và đồ giả cổ để mua.

Itaewon (Seoul): Ở Itaewon có một số cửa hàng đồ cổ có bán đồ nội thất cổ của Hàn Quốc và các nước phương Tây.

Insa-dong (Seoul): là phố bán đồ cổ chính gốc của Seoul. Hiện giờ vẫn còn nhiều cửa hàng đồ cổ ở đây.

Dapsimni (Seoul): Xung quanh Dapsimni có hàng loạt chợ đồ cổ lớn. Hầu hết các sản phẩm có giá tuỳ thuộc vào loại mặt hàng, nhưng bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy món hời ở đây.

*4. Đồ điện tử*



Đồ điện tử Hàn Quốc
Hàn Quốc là quê hương của một số sản phẩm điện tử nổi tiếng thế giới với những công ty quen thuộc như Samsung và LG. Seoul cũng là địa điểm rất tốt để tìm mua máy tính, điện thoại xách tau.

Chợ điện tử Yongsan (Seoul): là chợ điện tử lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Tại đây bạn có thể ráp một chiếc máy tính, sắm đồ chơi game hoặc các thiết bị điện tử sử dụng trong nhà với giá tương đối rẻ.

Chợ Namdaemun (Seoul): Khu vực xung quanh cổng thành Sungnyemun có rất nhiều cửa hàng máy ảnh nơi mà bạn có thể dễ dàng mua máy ảnh, lens và các phụ kiện khác (cả mới và cũ).

*5. Cuộn ảnh lụa*



Ảnh lụa Hàn Quốc
Ảnh lụa – món quà sang trọng được nhiều du khách đi tour Hàn Quốc lựa chọn

Có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán các tấm ảnh lụa được sơn thủ công với nhiều nội dung khác nhau, từ những hình ảnh thiên nhiên, động vật đến các giai thoại trong dân gian – mỗi loại mang một ý nghĩa khác nhau như cầu chúc của cải, may mắn và hạnh phúc.

Có nhiều kích cỡ khác nhau để du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc lựa chọn, từ những cuộn nhỏ với giá khoảng 25.000 won đến những cuộn lớn mức giá dao động từ 45.000 đến 50.000 won. Điều hay nhất của món quà này là bạn có thể cuộn lại và vì thế nó sẽ không làm chật vali hành lý của bạn khi về nước.

Có người nói rằng đã đi du lịch Hàn Quốc thì phải có vài cuộn tranh lụa thì chuyến du lịch Hàn Quốc mới trọn vẹn.

*6. Dấu tên*



Dấu đóng tên Hàn Quốc
Dấu đóng tên Hàn Quốc

Rất nhiều du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc thích thú với dấu đóng tên này

Dấu tên, hay “dojang” trong tiếng, được người ta sử dụng làm chữ kí trong các văn bản cổ ở Hàn Quốc. Ở đây họ cũng làm các món quà độc nhất vô nhị theo ý bạn. Trên tầng ba của tòa nhà Ssamziegil là một cửa hàng có tên Callizone chuyên làm các dấu tên thủ công theo yêu cầu với giá 30.000 trong vòng 20 phút. Nếu có dịp đi tour Hàn Quốc, bạn cũng nên chọn cho mình một cái với màu sắc và kiểu chữ viết, bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh.

*7. Gốm sứ Hàn Quốc*



Gốm sứ Hàn Quốc
Gốm sứ Hàn Quốc được nhiều du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc lựa chọn

Khi đến du lịch Hàn Quốc, có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn nếu bạn muốn tìm kiếm một món quà gốm sứ Hàn Quốc phù hợp với túi tiền của mình, từ những chiếc lọ hay bình tráng men đến những bộ cốc uống trà đồng bộ. Bạn cũng có thể mua cho mình một bộ uống trà tráng men ngọc bích gồm 2 cốc với giá khoảng 20.000 – 30.000 won.

*8. Trà Sức khỏe*



Trà Hàn Quốc
Trà không chỉ là một loại đồ uống đơn thuần mà còn rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Mặc dù Seoul có không ít quán cà phê, Hàn Quốc vẫn luôn là một đất nước có nền văn hóa thưởng thức trà truyền thống. Trà không chỉ là một loại đồ uống đơn thuần mà còn rất tốt cho sức khỏe.

Có rất nhiều cửa hàng trà ở đây bày bán nhiều loại trà khác nhau để chữa các loại bệnh. Trà được gói trong những chiếc hộp xinh xắn chắc chắn sẽ là một món quà tuyệt vời mà bạn lại còn có thế chăm sóc sức khỏe của người thân mình nữa chứ. Nếu có dịp đi du lịch Hàn Quốc thì bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức nó nhé

*9. Mật ong*



Mật ong Hàn Quốc
Mật ong Hàn Quốc là một loại hàng hóa đắt đỏ nhưng lại có chất lượng rất tốt với mùi vị mạnh và đặc trưng. Mật ong khá giàu vitamin và là một chất chống ô xi hóa rất tốt. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi đi tour Hàn Quốc trở về và đem theo những chai mật ong tốt cho sức khỏe này về làm quà cho người thân.

Bước vào Ssamziegil, sẽ có một cửa hàng khá nhỏ của một người phụ nữ chuyên bán mật ong hữu cơ lấy từ đàn ong nuôi ở gia đình người anh tại Yangpyeong. Một hũ mật ong nhỏ quý giá này có thể ở mức giá từ 10.000 won đến 100.000.

Cửa hàng cũng bán mật ong trộn với các nguyên liệu khác như táo ta, mộc qua và gừng. Một hũ nhỏ giá khoảng 8.000 won. Đây cũng là một lựa chọn khác cho món quà giúp chăm sóc sức khỏe thay cho các loại trà mật ong thường được quảng cáo vốn pha nhiều đường hơn là mật ong.

Và cũng giống như những du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc khác, mật ong Hàn Quốc chắc chắn là món quà đầu tiên mà tôi sẽ mua tặng người thân sau khi đi tour Hàn Quốc trở về

*10. Vải Hàn Quốc*



Vải Hàn Quốc
Nếu đi du lịch Hàn Quốc thì vải cũng là một trong những thứ nên mua

Trên tầng hai Ssamziegil là một cửa hàng có tên Ecotique do Sooyoun thiết kế. Đây là một trong những điểm mà du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc thường xuyên lưu tới.

Cửa hàng chuyên bán các loại vải cotton hữu cơ dành cho đàn ông, phụ nữ, trẻ nhỏ và trẻ sơ sinh với các kiểu dáng và màu sắc đơn giản. Cotton hữu cơ là loại vải không có các loại thuốc trừ sâu và các loại màu nhuộm hay chất tẩy trắng độc hại thường được sử dụng trong quá trình sản xuất vải cotton bình thường. Chất liệu cực đẹp của vải Hàn Quốc đã làm cho rất nhiều du khách đi du lịch Hàn Quốc thích thú.

Ở đây cũng bán các loại búp bê Hàn Quốc vô cùng dễ thương.

*11. Xà phòng sản xuất thủ công*



Xà phòng sản xuất thủ công Hàn Quốc
Xà phòng được bán trong cửa hàng Susuhun

Susuhun là một cửa hàng rất nổi danh ở Ssamziegil đặt tại tầng trệt khu mua sắm này.

Cửa hàng bày bán các loại xà phòng làm thủ công với các nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Từ dầu quả argan của Morroco và dầu dừa của Philippin đến sâm Hàn Quốc, mỗi loại xà phòng đều có những tính chất đặc trưng phù hợp với loại da của bạn.

Xà phòng được đóng gói đẹp đẽ bằng loại giấy Hàn Quốc truyền thống hay trong các hộp tre.

Xà phòng sản xuất thủ công này được rất nhiều du khách du lịch Hàn Quốc lựa chọn để mua tặng người thân sau khi đi tour du lịch Hàn Quốc trở về.

*12. Gói quà*



Gói quà Hàn Quốc
Hanji sẽ khiến bất kì món quà nào cũng trở nên duyên dáng

Sau khi bạn đã chọn xong quà, có rất nhiều cách thú vị khác nhau để đặt món quà đó trong một gói quà đẹp đẽ.

Các cửa hàng bán giấy Hàn Quốc, hay còn gọi là hanji, có khá nhiều trong khu vực Insa-dong. Là loại giấy gói quà có chất liệu và màu sắc độc đáo, hanji sẽ khiến bất kì món quà nào cũng trở nên duyên dáng.

Mỗi tấm giấy có giá từ 1.000 won trở lên phụ thuộc và kiểu giấy.

*13. Nhâm Sâm Hàn Quốc & Nấm Linh Chi.*



Nhân sâm – nấm Linh Chi Hàn Quốc
Nhâm Sâm món quà quý giá đầy giá trị đến từ “xứ sở sâm”. Với tổng sản lượng lên đến hàng chục nghìn tấn sâm mỗi năm, từ lâu, Hàn Quốc đã được biết đến dưới cái tên “xứ sở sâm”.

Du khách mua Nhân Sâm tại chợ sâm Geumsan:

Không chỉ ở Hàn Quốc, chợ sâm Geumsan còn là chợ nhân sâm lớn nhất trên toàn thế giớiSâm bao gồm ba loại chính là nhân sâm tươi, hồng sâm và bạch sâm. Sâm tươi ở đây được phân chia theo năm tuổi. Hồng sâm là loại sâm được chế biến từ những củ sâm to bằng cách cho vào nồi hấp trong khoảng 2 giờ rồi đem sấy hoặc phơi khô. .

Có rất nhiều sản phẩm được mua về làm quà như : Linh chi Hàn Quốc, Nhân sâm tươi, Hồng Sâm, Cao sâm, đông trùng hạ thảo, trà sâm, rượu sâm, kẹo sâm…

*14. Mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc*



Mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc
Hàn Quốc vốn được xem là cái nôi chuyên về làm đẹp và thẩm mỹ, chính vì vậy Mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc luôn được người tiêu dùng ưu ái, tin tưởng. Dưới đây là 5 thượng hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng tại xứ kim chi.

- Skinfood
- O’hui
- The Face Shop
- Missha
- VOV

----------


## dung89

Mua sâm là chuẩn nhất

----------

